# Sex Toys



## gl2000 (Jan 31, 2012)

I was wondering what kind of toys everyone likes. We have the usual vibrator and dildo, but is there anything out there a little different that people like? What about toys for guys, and do women like to have a toy for their man?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

it's okay to talk about your gag ball


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Wouldn't know. Wife doesn't have one and won't let me get any for "us".


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

I have investigated the WeVibe a bit. I can't remember who but another poster in a previous thread made a comment that she and her husband loved it. I just haven't gotten up the gumption to purchase one and try it out...to scared of disappointment.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

I would love it if my wife took the lead once in a while to introduce something new. We have and use toys but it is always at my instigation.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

We have toys. Vibrators, dildos, etc. Have had fun with them all. 

Two favorites...

1. Simple mini-vibrator. Laying in a hot bubble bath together, facing each other, and I'll get her "warmed up" then hand her the vibrator and make her take care of herself as I watch. What an incredible turn on for us both.

2. Remote controlled egg. A real favorite but used in moderation. I'll put the egg in her before we go out to dinner, and the remote goes into my pocket. Hit the remote at a few unexpected times on the drive over. Hit it again when the hot waiter guy (or girl) comes out and is in the process of taking her order. Good for a laugh or two after they leave, and gets her started. Hit it for longer periods as we're getting more comfortable and turned on. Then, when the time is right, towards the end of dinner and after a couple glasses of wine or martinis, turn it on and leave it on until she orgasms. The last couple times we did this, we were outside, in a curtain enclosed cabana, with other couples eating and conversing no more than 4 feet away. Finally turned it on, left it on, then hugged, held, and softly kissed her until she had some incredible orgasms. Could not have appeared as much more than a couple in love and being close to outside observers, but the thought of what was happening was an incredible turn on for her (and me).


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

I could give you a ton of reccomendations here....

For her: You gotta try the tongue vibrator, Hitichi, a jack rabbit, or one of those newer water proof completely sealed Lelo vibrators. *whisper* make that last one a gift. 

For him: There is no sex toy greater than a Fleshlight... you gotta try both the lotus sleeve and the forbidden anal sleeve.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

well, the last item I bought for sex, were leather gloves lined with tiny sharp spikes/pins.

guess I'm the oddball here :\


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Oh, 2nd and endless...read review #4 by the one calling himself hungry?


umm, yeah. nice.
i dont think so


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

I prefer to O during sex, I don't need sex toys. I don't mind them however if my partner wanted to use them on me during, that would be fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SabrinaBlue (Apr 18, 2012)

We _love_ sensation play. We keep goodies like a feather tickler, a wartenberg pinwheel, a teensy iron ball flogger (er, for wrapping or draping, not actual flogging), etc. 

If you don't like the "rougher" sounding stuff, you could give jelly toys a try. We invested in a jelly-like glove with little tentacly feelers on it, and a jelly sleeve for him that's ridged inside. Good times.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Tell, me what could I do with bubble bath, a flyswatter and a box of Rice Krispies?


C'mon give me a hard one.

You push her breasts together and pour a little Rice Krispies and milk in her cleavage then enjoy. Great pre sex snack! "But won't it leak:scratchhead:" - of course a little milk will drip out but cleaning it up hands free is all part of the fun.

You use the bubble bath with a little water to create a slippery fun mess on the kitchen floor, but first wiping away any soap from your privates because it will cause a yeast infection. I'd go with vegetable glycerine instead just to err of the safe side.

And the flyswatter is a more aerodynamic spanking paddle, if not insertable sex toy depending on the handle. This can be substituted for a clean spatula instead.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

[I prefer to O during sex, I don't need sex toys]-Why do people always say that.


I like sex toys because they just add to the fun and it fun to do something different sometimes.

The best sex toy we have found is the Hitachi magic wand,you just can't go wrong and it can be used on both partners.


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> I have investigated the WeVibe a bit. I can't remember who but another poster in a previous thread made a comment that she and her husband loved it. I just haven't gotten up the gumption to purchase one and try it out...to scared of disappointment.


lemme go check... I just got a WeVibe 3 and I am utterly astonished at how versatile the darned thing is. It's one of the best new designs I've ever seen. For her, it's mostly vibrating things. 

For me, I already have the best sex toy ever... her.

*"Tell, me what could I do with bubble bath, a flyswatter and a box of Rice Krispies?"*
LOL. I'd get my second banning if I answered that. Makes me think I need to go put Rice Krispies on the shopping list though.


----------



## nxs450 (Apr 17, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> This question is very broad.
> 
> There's sex toys out there ranging from the extremely tame to the completely bizarre.
> 
> It's a cage-y topic.


We have tried a lot of toys. My wife doesn't like being penetrated with a dildo as if she was being screwed. She says it doesn't feel the same. She does love her small, soft, angled, wand vibrator for clitorial stimulation. Other then that we gave up on the other things we have tried. She does want to try a love swing though. She thought it might make things more comfortable, exciting, in different positions, and allow standing, ect. I have been looking for a good one.


----------



## tinbanger (Feb 27, 2012)

Haven't purchased any toys as of yet - still working to improve the bedroom situation.

However, we did find out my electric shaver will do as a vibrator in a pinch. Quite by accident, really. Was shaving her bits and the side of the shaver came in contact. Didn't get to the big O, but she definitely enjoyed it.


----------



## Jimena (May 28, 2012)

We use a bit of a variety of toys. I usually have a small dildo for masturbation, a regular sized one that makes intercourse a little more interesting, and then a rather large one if i'm really in the mood. We've also got nip clamps, **** rings and a plug for him (have to admit I really don't enjoy using the last one, but it makes him happy)
Btw, if you've got a Lion's Den nearby, they have a very nice and clean establishment.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

I just bought a striped prison outfit from the costume store and will be introducing the wife to my new game "Escaped Prisoner and Warden's Wife" this weekend.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

RClawson said:


> I just bought a striped prison outfit from the costume store and will be introducing the wife to my new game "Escaped Prisoner and Warden's Wife" this weekend.


so your wife like bad boys!!!!!


----------



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

Okay, so compared to the other responses, I now feel like a major perv 
I have a handfull of small vibrators that I use for clitoral stimulation during intercourse. I need that to O, because while my husband is fantastic at what he does, he can't do it long enough for me to get there on my own, so using the vibe helps me to finish before he does LOL.
I also have a heavy duty plug in vibrator (it's a Wahl, but I soo want a Hitachi!!) that I use when I just feel like taking care of my own business.
Also have a couple of dildos that I use when the mood hits me, but my husband isn't around to help me out.
I just ordered my first butt plug online and it should be here this week, so I am excited to try something new soon.
We also have handcuffs, restraints, costumes, blindfolds, paddles, all kinds of fun stuff.

I have been with my husband almost 10 years now and have been having sex the entire time, so over the years we have slowly added new ideas to keep it fun.



LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> Nsweet, TAM's resident sexspert.
> 
> Tell, me what could I do with bubble bath, a flyswatter and a box of Rice Krispies?





Nsweet said:


> C'mon give me a hard one.
> 
> You push her breasts together and pour a little Rice Krispies and milk in her cleavage then enjoy. Great pre sex snack! "But won't it leak:scratchhead:" - of course a little milk will drip out but cleaning it up hands free is all part of the fun.
> 
> ...


OMG, best post ever!! I am so going to try this later...where did I put that flyswatter...(J/K BTW)


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> so your wife like bad boys!!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> that would be correct


----------



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> I have investigated the WeVibe a bit. I can't remember who but another poster in a previous thread made a comment that she and her husband loved it. I just haven't gotten up the gumption to purchase one and try it out...to scared of disappointment.


Which one is the more popular one? They make a couple of different ones...


----------



## JoeRockStar (Jun 5, 2012)

We have a ton! The "rabbit" vibe lives up to the hype for sure. Another favorite is the vibrating, um, ring, it hits the right spot with each thrust making it much easier for her to climax during sex.


----------



## GhostRydr (Jun 2, 2012)

Aside from dildos, I researched what works best for women who orgasm from clitoral stimulation. Aside from the ginormous Hitachi Magic Wand and the way too expensive Oscillator, I found THIS and bought it off Amazon for like $14 after reading the reviews. It can also be bought at Walgreens for like $20

Forget the recharge version and stuff with batteries. Ladies if it takes you time you need corded power and this has NEVER failed to get em off. GUARANTEED.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Without toys there IS NO sex for me! Husband isn't interested so these little toys are my saviors. If it wasn't for them I think I'd just explode or chew off someone's head. 

I LOVE this one...:smthumbup:

Internal Sensation Vibrator | Internal Sensation Vibe

Plus the traditional vibrator and a dildo and of course the lubes, warm ups, etc. 

When my husband and I did have a great sex life I got off on being tied up. That was fun.


----------

